# round tennon



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

have a delima here. i have aquired some wood with round tennons on the ends. they are 1-5/16. the bit i have is 1-3/8. so there is an ever so slight gap all the way around the tennon (1/32). if i glue the tennon in the hole will there be a problem if i brace the legs? hole will be in a live edge piece of wood and the legs will insert into that. i can post a pic if u dont understand.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cpl things that pop into my pea brain are........

>How many,and how often does this condition present itself.IOW's is this the only build I see in the immediate future...or....gotta knock out 100's of these a week?

>If this is a recurring operation......would look into custom grinding "bit" diameter.This assuming that 1 5/16'ers aren't commercially avail.And if that didn't pan out would seriously entertain creating an insert cutter.The advantage here is replaceable inserts,and possible a little adjustability.....if tennons aren't consistant from batch to batch.BW


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> have a delima here. i have aquired some wood with round tennons on the ends. they are 1-5/16. the bit i have is 1-3/8. so there is an ever so slight gap all the way around the tennon (1/32). if i glue the tennon in the hole will there be a problem if i brace the legs? hole will be in a live edge piece of wood and the legs will insert into that. i can post a pic if u dont understand.


 You could glue and box wedge the tenons


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

One sixteenth is too much of a gap to expect wedges and glue to fill. Maybe epoxy would work but long term durability would be an issue. If you are making chairs, the stresses on the seat to back joints are extraordinary and a 1/16 gap is a guaranteed failure.

Options....

1-1/4" hole and sand paper/chisel/four in hand to fit the tenon.

There are Forstner bits available in 1/16" sizes. Woodline for sure and possibly Rockler, Sommerfelds.

Another option is to purchase a rustic furniture M & T kit. Just resize your tenons. (Rockler and ???)


----------

